# in between Non-Mag & Mag 4 gear



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I was looking through a bunch of threads concerning Aurora 4-gear chassis because I thought there was a discussion about the difference between Non-Mag and Mag chassis. The reason I was looking I saw this car on evil pay:










This is a Non-Mag chassis with the back screw to hold the top gear plate on. I looked through my stash and did not have any like this one.

Were they a short production run until the Mag chassis came out?

Marty


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

The NMT 4-Gear chassis was a two year production run for 1973 and 74. The first cars released were the '30 Ford Panel, Roarin' Rolls, Peace Tank and the extended dragsters (Furious Fueler, Dodge Fever, Aztec and Dyno-mite). Here's a link to the 73 catalog:

73 Aurora Catalog

-Paul


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

pshoe64 said:


> The NMT 4-Gear chassis was a two year production run for 1973 and 74. The first cars released were the '30 Ford Panel, Roarin' Rolls, Peace Tank and the extended dragsters (Furious Fueler, Dodge Fever, Aztec and Dyno-mite). Here's a link to the 73 catalog:
> 
> 73 Aurora Catalog
> 
> -Paul


How much of that two year run had the NMT with the rear screw for the gear plate?

Marty


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

All I believe. The screw for the gear plate carried over to the MT version also.

-Paul


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

pshoe64 said:


> All I believe. The screw for the gear plate carried over to the MT version also.
> 
> -Paul


The first ones did not have the screw for the gearplate. They also changed to the narrower tires because the original wide ones rode on the rails and not the track.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Knew about the rims/tire size change, but new info about the gear plate screw. I'll add that to the info I have.:thumbsup:

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Marty said:


> The first ones did not have the screw for the gearplate. They also changed to the narrower tires because the original wide ones rode on the rails and not the track.
> 
> Marty
> Marysville, OH


 
There are indeed three or four chassis variations and the same number of wheel variations. I've found the speciality four gear chassis and bodies to be one of the most perplexing :freak: combinations Aurora produced. There are variations of the black running board assembly within the same body style and they sold the same cars with various wheel/tire size combinations. All seemingly done without rhyme or reason and not usually seen in a product line.


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes Marty, these were later towards the MT era. I too looked through and I did find a bunch of these. The hold down screw is nice but didn't seem to be a necessity for every 4 gear. If the gears are bad, they're bad. Same thing if they're good with a good mesh, they usually last. Now if your making any kind of power it's Necessary!!!

Luck of the draw. And they seem to be better when you keep the top plate and chassis' together. Opposed to mixing and matching.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I just happenn to find examples of each in my stash:










Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

wow I love those huge slicks! I wish AW made those!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

you can get original foam Aurora large wide slicks from tub-track on ebay. you can get slip on silicones of the same dimensions from Penn Valley Hobby Center. fortunately, I have purchased plenty of both and have enough for my purposes.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks Al, Now I just have to find the rims...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

plymouth71 said:


> Thanks Al, Now I just have to find the rims...


Make them from the stepped version!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yuppers!! There is a great tutorial available for making fat tire rims in the Model Murdering thread.. You gotta dig to find it though!! :lol: Hint: Post 423...


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ohhh Man. ok, one, two, three, four, five.....


----------

